# English speaking lawyer



## apoolo (Oct 10, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good English speaking property lawyer in the Famagusta area?


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

apoolo said:


> Can anyone recommend a good English speaking property lawyer in the Famagusta area?


The British High Commission will provide a list of english speaking lawyers but won't recommend any. 
My own lawyer, who i have every confidence with, is Louise Zambartas at LG Zambartas LLC Law Offices in Limassol, she was trained in the UK and I believe is British (L.G. Zambartas LLC Law Offices) and there is also Giovannis Kouzalis at A&G Kouzali Law Offices on 1st April Avenue Paralimni (Cyprus Lawyers A & G Kouzali Cyprus Law Cyprus Property Lawyers Legal Consultants: A & G Kouzali Law Office) who also speak perfect english.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I think the majority of lawyers dealing in conveyancing speak very good English. In Paphos they do anyway. But, getting referrals (as you have done) is the best way to ensure you work with someone ethical and professional....Yes, there are some out there. I could hear the lawyer jokes coming


----------

